# My New Flame Point, Cat #2



## FatCat (May 5, 2004)

I recently added cat#2 to my household! I think he's a Flame Point Siamese? Here's his story:

Some coworkers and I were leaving work one night a couple weeks ago when we heard a cat in the parking lot. This fella was crying for food but very friendly. He was an intact male and appeared very clean. No collar. All we had availabe was some sausage junk food from the break room and he was eating as if he was starving - but he was not malnourished. It was going down to 35 that night so the discussion turned to who could take him in out of the cold. He was bunting and rubbing on all of us. No one else would or could so I stepped up. But I was a bit afraid if he might have some disease or something my cat or I could get. He was well behaved on the 16 mile ride home free-roaming around my car as I don't carry a kennel with me! I kept him locked in the bathroom away from my cat. He ate a LOT of real cat food and water. Meanwhile, my cat Jett literally sat outside the bathroom door for 2 hours watching and sniffing. He had a couple times where he ran out when I opened the door and I had to pick him up & back in...my cat was more interested in sniffing him all over but he was a bit aggressive with some hissing. Back in the bathroom he went.

Next morning I took him to my vet to scan for a chip - none found. He did a blood test and found no diseases. He's such a sweet cat so I made the decision that I'd schedule him to be neutered and in the meantime post his info online to see if I could find an owner and if not, I'd keep him. The shelters in this area aren't taking in new cats now because of the COVID-19 but my vet said that if he didn't get along with Jett he would take him and find him a home so I felt a bit better about it. I never had 2 cats before. Well, by the next day no one responded to my post so I just decided to go thru with it. The vet also offered to keep him over the weekend for healing and observation at no extra charge. He came home with me last Monday all fixed...

Well, the introductory period went smoothly I think. After 3 days they were grooming each other and both sleeping with me. The new (have not picked a name yet) cat is in some ways opposite of Jett. One interesting quirk...he enjoys bunting me, rubbing my leg, sitting right on the middle of my chest when I'm in bed, but when I go to pet him he backs away. Why would he do this? He is obviously not afraid to touch me. I am thinking that maybe in his past home someone handled him too rough. BTW, the vet looked at his teeth and said that he believes this cat's birthday was last August so he's only 8 months old. He did not have any fleas or signs of abuse/scars. He's still very young, so if he was being abused it was not for long but he still trusts people. What we think happened was someone had an unfixed female who gave birth and they kept the kittens & raised them, but when they hit adolescence they either got out or the owner did not want to deal with more adult cats so he let them roam. Just a guess.

My only issues are with food. He eats way more than Jett though he's the same weight as Jett was at 8 months. When I put down a bowl of food for each of them, he finishes his and then goes for Jett's bowl. How do I keep Jett's food away from him?

Also question about litter boxes. I live in an apartment with 1 bedroom. Jett's litter box was in the bathroom. Now I set up another one outside the bathroom, but I've seen them use each other's box. Do I really need 2 boxes? They're only a few feet apart now.

They seem to be getting along although they do fight and chase each other at times. Jett seems to be the aggressor - the new cat lays down in front of Jett and then Jett will jump on him. They've eaten together out of the same bowl though they each have bowls. I have not seem them curl up for a nap together. I am trying to keep showing Jett the love because I don't want him to think that I letting up on him for another kitten. I love my cat Jett and he knows it. This Flame Point has gorgeous blue eyes!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cats have different metabolisms just like people. And being a stray for however long he was, he's going to eat first, ask questions later. I've always had to feed my girls separately. It's something that I have to live with or one cat will turn into a huge kitty. I believe Charlee was born in an appliance store, because she's simply a fur-covered Hoover.

I only have one litter box for two cats and I only had one when I had three cats. I scoop at least twice a day and that works for my girls.

The introduction was a little quicker than most people would recommend, but it seems as though things turned out quite nicely. Jett is letting the new cat know the rules of the house, um, the rules of *his *house, and the new guy is laying low and learning.

I love orange kitties and he is so cute. Nobody could resist that face.


----------



## FatCat (May 5, 2004)

I wonder if, after a while, the new guy will realize that food will be there every day so he doesn't have to eat everything in sight. How did you feed one separately without the other one getting in on it?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, Charlee still eats as though people will start hoarding cat food. I mean, really? People? Hoarding? What a silly notion. I would laugh until I cry, but there's no Kleenex left in this city. 

I fed Cali in the bathroom. She was a dainty little lady who couldn't care less about food.

Now I just stand watch while Charlee and Cleo eat, but all I have to say to Charlee when she finishes is "keep moving, girl" and she'll walk past Cleo, who's just a little bit slower finishing her food. I don't free feed, I need to know how much they're eating. I can only imagine what would happen if I had one of those machines that dispenses food at certain times each day. My girls would never leave that spot, like gargoyles at a castle's gates.


----------



## FatCat (May 5, 2004)

Well...after a month I think I have made some progress in getting him to let me pet him. He wouldn't let me touch him at first, but now I've been able to give him some chin scratches & pet him around the head/cheeks and even stroke a little bit on the body and he didn't pull away. He purrs real loud and closes his eyes! They're still getting along well - lots of play fights. He follows me in whatever i do and lays down at my feet. His appetite is still very strong! My other cat Jett is taking it well and still jumps on my lap so he doesn't feel left out. i hope he's happy that he has a playmate when I go to work.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

How nice to read a good update! Sounds like everyone is doing better. He has such a sweet face. You've probably named him by now, but I was thinking about songs by (fittingly) Stray Cats. Rock This Town. Rocky? Tough little kitty. Or Gene and Eddie. Eddie? What did you end up naming him?


----------

